# Your OTHER pets!



## vera_renczi (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi everyone! So our creepy little mantis pets are definitely interesting but I was curious about your cute cuddly companions and other pets. Does anyone have anything out of the ordinary? Even if they're not, I'd love to hear about them!

I absolutely love cats and all their attitude! My number one, for sure is Kenneth Loggins







He's five years old and seems more human than most people I know. His favorite activities include spooning, walking around the house with toys in his mouth while screaming at the same time, following people to the bathroom, chomping at anyone while they're eating and attacking stray cats through windows.

Then we have Lola. She'll be four in November. A lot could be said about Lola, she's a "special" girl. I'll just leave it at that and with a photo.






And then there's my second feline, Thomas "Ding Dong"Tucker. He's a year old now, obsessed with water and he's a freak with extra toes.






(out of focus, sorry. this one of the very first photos I took when I got this camera a few months ago)

Other than those three and my six baby budwings, that's it for me. I'm trying to talk myself into getting back into millipedes but I have to admit that I do not miss the mites and fruit flies after switching to mantids. I'm boring these days!


----------



## agent A (Sep 2, 2009)

that dog looks like a wolf!


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 2, 2009)

agent A said:


> that dog looks like a wolf!


her favorite treats are garden tomatoes, canned green beans and bananas.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 2, 2009)

My hedge hog quilly she is so funny she has tons of facial expressions.


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 2, 2009)

Chase said:


> My hedge hog quilly she is so funny she has tons of facial expressions.


awh! I used to have a hedgehog when I was younger, I almost forgot how awesome they are. mine loved yogurt and oatmeal baths!


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2009)

Great thread. Here is the rest of my zoo.

Elvis. Male eastern box turtle.






Sam. Female 3 toed box turtle:











Spike. He is a uromastyx:






In a cool pose while sleeping:






Tux:


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2009)

Tax:






Charlie:


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 2, 2009)

Rick said:


> Great thread. Here is the rest of my zoo.


I have that Bad Cat book! haha! awesome pets, Rick! you have so many!! I've had a lot of pets but never a turtle. I'm sure they keep you busy!

Charlie looks like he's been weight lifting!! he's huge!! such a good looking Boxer! and I used to have a cat just like Tax, just as big too. His name is Carl Winslow and I had to give him to my sister because he fought with the other pets really bad.  I still get to visit him all the time though.


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 2, 2009)

Here are my 2 cats, the first one is called mouse(yeah, i know, strange name for a cat) The other one is called blackie(dutch: Zwartje), for obvious reasons.


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 2, 2009)

Other pets.

1. Guinnea Pigs. My kids each have a long haired one (hazel and ruby). They carry them around and pet them most evenings for a bit.

2. Hybrid guppies. Our pond has fish in it that are 1/2 half guppy and 1/2 gambusia mosquito fish.

3. Chihuahua dogs. These are super cool pets. Mostly they act like cats in terms of independence and affection, but they are great alarm dogs and fearless guardians. I especially like these dogs becase they were sacred to Aztec priests and believed to know the secret tunnels through the 9 underworld realms to the palace of the king and queen of the dead, Mictlan. They are named Ms. Mina (4lb) and Mazatli (6lb).

4. Kiki Boy. We have an outdoor rodent hunter cat named kiki boy. He is a nice guy when he is not covered with rat guts.


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 2, 2009)

idolomantis said:


> Here are my 2 cats, the first one is called mouse(yeah, i know, strange name for a cat) The other one is called blackie(dutch: Zwartje), for obvious reasons.


I love that look on mouse's face! I can't believe they don't catch the runaway crickets for you! they need to get a job!



Arkanis said:


> 3. Chihuahua dogs. These are super cool pets. Mostly they act like cats in terms of independence and affection, but they are great alarm dogs and fearless guardians. I especially like these dogs becase they were sacred to Aztec priests and believed to know the secret tunnels through the 9 underworld realms to the palace of the king and queen of the dead, Mictlan. They are named Ms. Mina (4lb) and Mazatli (6lb).


super interesting! I've always been kind of ehhh to small dogs, even though I'm more of a cat person but you have definitely enlightened me on this breed!!


----------



## idolomantis (Sep 2, 2009)

vera_renczi said:


> I love that look on mouse's face! I can't believe they don't catch the runaway crickets for you! they need to get a job!


Mouse always has a stupid look on her face  they seem to be only interested in pets, not in pests


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 2, 2009)

Rabbit!
















There also might be one of these in the house:

Wikipedia - Common Myna

I figure the aussies here have an opinion on these birds...


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 2, 2009)

kamakiri said:


> Rabbit!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rick (Sep 2, 2009)

vera_renczi said:


> I have that Bad Cat book! haha! awesome pets, Rick! you have so many!! I've had a lot of pets but never a turtle. I'm sure they keep you busy! Charlie looks like he's been weight lifting!! he's huge!! such a good looking Boxer! and I used to have a cat just like Tax, just as big too. His name is Carl Winslow and I had to give him to my sister because he fought with the other pets really bad.  I still get to visit him all the time though.


LOL at the book. The pic of charlie sitting in the hallway was where I was trying to capture how wide his chest is now. It didn't come out right to show him. He is all muscle. I am having issues with a new neighbor dog that looks exaclty like yours. Charlie is very dog dominant and so is this dog. The guy keeps leaving him out side so Charlie can't go play in the yard because they will get into it and Charlie can jump the fence. I can only take him outside on the leash and keep him away from the fence line I share with that guy. Charlie came to me about six months ago as a rescue. Great dog for the most part. He is in training but this new dog is throwing off his training. He is a pit bull/boxer mix.

Tax is huge but we say she is the happiest cat on Earth and it is true.


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 2, 2009)

Trained? Not really. I've trained a cat, but rabbits are much more difficult. He'll respond to certain tones and noises...and definitely knows when the food cabinet is being opened. He knows the 'kissing' noise is for treats. He knows he only gets no more than two of any treat. He knows that "Bunny, NO!" means stop chewing the furniture or that he's not allowed in that area. He usually protests by shaking his head. But if you mean housebroken, then yes...rabbits are easy that way.

Well, if you mean the mynah...then yes, he is pretty well trained and has a pretty extensive vocabulary which he uses most of it appropriately.


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 2, 2009)

Rick said:


> LOL at the book. The pic of charlie sitting in the hallway was where I was trying to capture how wide his chest is now. It didn't come out right to show him. He is all muscle. I am having issues with a new neighbor dog that looks exaclty like yours. Charlie is very dog dominant and so is this dog. The guy keeps leaving him out side so Charlie can't go play in the yard because they will get into it and Charlie can jump the fence. I can only take him outside on the leash and keep him away from the fence line I share with that guy. Charlie came to me about six months ago as a rescue. Great dog for the most part. He is in training but this new dog is throwing off his training. He is a pit bull/boxer mix. Tax is huge but we say she is the happiest cat on Earth and it is true.


I feel for you, huskies are crazy! super energetic and super stubborn. a lot of them end up in shelters because people don't know what they're getting themselves into when they get one, they just like the way they look. you definitely have to do your homework on them before owning one. poor Charlie!

people still think Lola's a puppy from the way she acts and she's almost 4. I love her and all but I have to say it's been a very tough 4 years. she's just now calming down with her age.



kamakiri said:


> Well, if you mean the mynah...then yes, he is pretty well trained and has a pretty extensive vocabulary which he uses most of it appropriately.


I'm gonna have to look these up!


----------



## bassist (Sep 2, 2009)

I was bit on the head by a husky when I was 2 lol still have a scar.


----------



## beckyl92 (Sep 2, 2009)

leopard geckos!


----------



## cloud jaguar (Sep 2, 2009)

vera_renczi said:


> super interesting! I've always been kind of ehhh to small dogs, even though I'm more of a cat person but you have definitely enlightened me on this breed!!


I will hunt for pics of them. chihuahuas are perhaps most cool since they are not descended from the wolf like all other dogs. it is believed they descended from foxes! perhaps that is why they act most like cats, especially since baby foxes are called kittens!


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 2, 2009)

bassist said:


> I was bit on the head by a husky when I was 2 lol still have a scar.


awh, it's all in how you raise them. Lola wouldn't ever bite anyone. she just can't keep her tongue in her mouth when she's being touched, haha.

I was bit on the head by a monkey when I was younger though and I'm still just scarred in general. haaate them!



Arkanis said:


> I will hunt for pics of them. chihuahuas are perhaps most cool since they are not descended from the wolf like all other dogs. it is believed they descended from foxes! perhaps that is why they act most like cats, especially since baby foxes are called kittens!


sweeet! I actually used to have a pet desert fox named Radar, haha. he hated women so I changed his name to Gaydar.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 2, 2009)

This is my only other pet other than Hubby! Her name is Abby and she is a pest, always up my butt!







She was not socialized and it took a lot of work to get her there, she is a good dog now, but really takes a lot to get her to like a man... can't really see the prob with that :lol: She lays her head on my lap when she wants a cookie, and hollars and screams when daddy wants in and I have the screen door locked, she comes to the office and hollars at me till I go let him in... haha!


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 3, 2009)

My pup

He is a toy rat terrier


----------



## Rick (Sep 3, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> This is my only other pet other than Hubby! Her name is Abby and she is a pest, always up my butt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful dog she is.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 3, 2009)

*[SIZE=14pt]Hey there well lets see we have a dog Novi, after that its more like a zoo starting with the reptiles; 13 Beared Dragons, and then 11 Crested Geckos, and 18 Leopard Geckos, then 2 Pac-man frogs, and 2 Tomatos frogs, now the parrots there is "Baby" a Bare-eyed Cockatoo ( Cacatua sanguinea), then "Hardy" the Green-cheeked Amazon/Mexican Red-headed Amazon (Amazona viridigenalis), then there is "Aki" the Sun Conure (Aratinga solstitialis), but then we have 12 kinds of Cockroaches some being feeders and then the rest are just cool Little bugers, oh ya then my new girl A Childrens python one of the smallest pythons geting only about 2 1/2'. [/SIZE]*

Now I don't think I missed any but I will see, also I will try to add pics but most of the time they are a little bit big for here.


----------



## yeatzee (Sep 3, 2009)

WOW!


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 3, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> This is my only other pet other than Hubby! Her name is Abby and she is a pest, always up my butt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she's so big and pretty! I'm working in a no kill shelter here socializing dogs, it's not as easy as it sounds! haha!



yeatzee said:


> My pup
> 
> He is a toy rat terrier


ADORABLE!  



ArkBlue said:


> *[SIZE=14pt]Hey there well lets see we have a dog Novi, after that its more like a zoo starting with the reptiles; 13 Beared Dragons, and then 11 Crested Geckos, and 18 Leopard Geckos, then 2 Pac-man frogs, and 2 Tomatos frogs, now the parrots there is "Baby" a Bare-eyed Cockatoo ( Cacatua sanguinea), then "Hardy" the Green-cheeked Amazon/Mexican Red-headed Amazon (Amazona viridigenalis), then there is "Aki" the Sun Conure (Aratinga solstitialis), but then we have 12 kinds of Cockroaches some being feeders and then the rest are just cool Little bugers, oh ya then my new girl A Childrens python one of the smallest pythons geting only about 2 1/2'. [/SIZE]**
> Now I don't think I missed any but I will see, also I will try to add pics but most of the time they are a little bit big for here.*


yikes what a collection! :lol: are people usually frightened when they visit you? hahah!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 3, 2009)

laemia should post here to, she has quite the array of pets! Bet no one but here has a pig for a house pet"!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 3, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> This is my only other pet other than Hubby! Her name is Abby and she is a pest, always up my butt!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, she is a good girl. Snores louder than me and is quite smart, she knows how to open and close doors, and I taught her how to be "sad" she has to lay down and put her head between her paws, haha, it is funny, she knows how to wipe her feet and she pushes open doors when she is wondering where I am, and if I am on the pc to long, she brings her ball in and lays it on my lap! Took a long time to teach her to heel, and now she heels with me when I mow, she follows promptly at my knee and we mow an acre a night sometimes, but she can't keep up with me and goes lays down to watch me. Has learned how to open the gate and at first she had to be locked behind a gate in the house when I first started getting the grandbabies overnight, she did not like them, it took a while, but she now rubs up against them like she always loved them, and when u come in the door, she slips right under your legs and sits down making you stop, cause she is so tall u have no choice! ps hubby is not trained :lol:


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 3, 2009)

Beautiful pics of everyones pets!  

Besides mantids, I have roaches, fish, and cats. Cats are my first true animal love. I've had up to 11 at one time (all indoors). Now we are down to 6... Magic, Misty, Zephyr, Meepers, Simon, and Jingles. Three boys and three girls. Here are some pics:

Magic - He's 6 years old now and Jesse's kitty. Jesse can do anything with him, and he comes back for more. Jesse is definitely HIS human! And he is Jesse's buddy. He's the fastest kitty in the house, and the skinniest. He loves string (like shoestrings), and will bring them to you to throw... then retrieve. He has a really unique very high-pitched voice. We're always laughing when he talks, and Jesse can imitate him to a tee. His bad habits are that he is a windowblinds cord chewer, and paper towel and toilet paper mangler.





















Paper towels... compliments of Magic






Video of him asking Mommy to throw the string:

I'll post pics of the other 4 kitties another time soon here...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 4, 2009)

Nice photos Kat!


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 4, 2009)

hibiscusmile said:


> Nice photos Kat!


Did you watch Magic's video? It's really cute.  

Misty's video is kind of boring... but you get to see her live.


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 4, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Did you watch Magic's video? It's really cute.  Misty's video is kind of boring... but you get to see her live.


HAHAHA CUTE! Magic talks exactly like thomas!


----------



## inferno (Sep 5, 2009)

i have panther chameleons


----------



## wero626 (Sep 6, 2009)

WOOOW....You guys have amazing pets i have no pictures but i have a leapoard gecko,bearded dragon,i have two water turtles i got a cat named simpa whos a pain in the neck and like 5 fishies lol i think rick tops everybody though haha.


----------



## leviatan (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a leopard gecko, lonely male Lygodactylus kimhowelli and

pair of Williams' Dwarf Gecko (Lygodactylus williamsi)

male









female





and few birdspiders - Avicularia metallica, Lasidora parahybana and

Pterinochilus murinus


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 8, 2009)

leviatan said:


> I have a leopard gecko, lonely male Lygodactylus kimhowelli and pair of Williams' Dwarf Gecko (Lygodactylus williamsi)
> 
> male
> 
> ...


the little dwarfies are one of my favorite colors! awesome pets!


----------



## AmandaLynn (Sep 12, 2009)

Rick, my sister used to have a Boxer/Pitbull, that would also climb fences. It was pretty funny to watch her, because she was so large and awkward, but determined to get over the fence. :lol: 

These are my dogs, Rosco and Dondi.






My daughters also each have a pet mouse. I think they are really cute.


----------



## beckyl92 (Sep 12, 2009)

kira the baby leopard gecko


----------



## kamakiri (Sep 12, 2009)

leviatan said:


> I have a leopard gecko, lonely male Lygodactylus kimhowelli and pair of Williams' Dwarf Gecko (Lygodactylus williamsi)
> 
> male


Cool! Those remind me of the Gold Dust Day Geckos which we have in Hawaii (non-native like most things)...


----------



## Rick (Sep 13, 2009)

AmandaLynn said:


> Rick, my sister used to have a Boxer/Pitbull, that would also climb fences. It was pretty funny to watch her, because she was so large and awkward, but determined to get over the fence. :lol:


I wish mine was awkward. He can jump straight up in the air about six foot! Looks like he has springs in his legs. No running or anything, just straight up.


----------



## spicey (Sep 21, 2009)

Other than the mantids, here are my current pets:

My 3 yr old male cat, "Hemmingway" (he has 6 toes on each front paw)







Just over a year old male cat, "Stray" (aka Pancake)






"No Feet" - the garter snake we've had for 2 years






Some of my Blaptica Dubia Cockroaches (I don't really consider these pets, I'm supposed to be raising these as feeders...LOL)






Some of my Madagascar Hissing Cockroaches (these ones *are* pets!)






And my 4 year old female Chilean Rose Tarantula (Grammostola rosea) "Rosie"


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2009)

Very nice spicey!


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's #3 of our 6 kitties... Zephyr (aka "Sir Lick-a-monster dingleberry butt." He weighs about 20 pounds, and is a licker. You can't put your hand or arm near his face without him licking you like a dog. He's famous too! He's on page 232 of the book "More Stuff on My Cat," along with the story I wrote about his picture I submitted. Zephyr is such a character... just a big, fat, loveable lovemonger!











He always sits/lays like this... it's so funny, we crack up at him all the time.






Picture I edited/created in PSP for Christmas






Picture in the "More Stuff on My Cat" book:


----------



## vera_renczi (Sep 21, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Here's #3 of our 6 kitties... Zephyr (aka "Sir Lick-a-monster dingleberry butt." He weighs about 20 pounds, and is a licker. You can't put your hand or arm near his face without him licking you like a dog. He's famous too! He's on page 232 of the book "More Stuff on My Cat," along with the story I wrote about his picture I submitted. Zephyr is such a character... just a big, fat, loveable lovemonger!my sister has a cat that looks exactly like Zephyr who is also a licker and lays and sleeps the same way! it must have something to do with the gingers. His name is Ron Howard.


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2009)

Katnapper said:


> Here's #3 of our 6 kitties... Zephyr (aka "Sir Lick-a-monster dingleberry butt." He weighs about 20 pounds, and is a licker. You can't put your hand or arm near his face without him licking you like a dog. He's famous too! He's on page 232 of the book "More Stuff on My Cat," along with the story I wrote about his picture I submitted. Zephyr is such a character... just a big, fat, loveable lovemonger!He always sits/lays like this... it's so funny, we crack up at him all the time.


My big girl always lays on her back looking really retarded.


----------



## superfreak (Sep 21, 2009)

HAHAHAA i have a fat cat too. theyre hilarious.


----------



## Rick (Sep 21, 2009)

superfreak said:


> HAHAHAA i have a fat cat too. theyre hilarious.


In the above pic I say she is in the dying cockroach position.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 21, 2009)

Rick said:


> My big girl always lays on her back looking really retarded.


That is hilarious!!! Love it!


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 21, 2009)

Here's a video of my son, Jesse, goading Zephyr with a piece of backer rod.


----------



## Opivy (Sep 22, 2009)

used to have 3 doves when I was trying to get started in dove magic. One got killed by a cat, and I gave the other two away to a magician friend.

Here's a vid of Duclos.


----------



## superfreak (Sep 22, 2009)

OMG youre a wizard! wheres your pointy hat?! no, seriously though, thats awesome.


----------



## spicey (Sep 22, 2009)

Rick said:


> In the above pic I say she is in the dying cockroach position.


Now that you mention it, that IS the dying cockroach position! :lol:


----------



## spicey (Sep 22, 2009)

Opivy said:


> used to have 3 doves when I was trying to get started in dove magic. One got killed by a cat, and I gave the other two away to a magician friend.Here's a vid of Duclos.


Hey Tyler! My "better half", MAGICMAN, is a magician. I neglected to mention that we have a dove also, named Sampson. His mate Delilah died last winter though. Sampson and Delilah were used in the magic act whenever he performs any dove magic.


----------



## Opivy (Sep 22, 2009)

Doves are cool =). I really enjoyed the noises they make, but I had a lot of personal things going on and was neglecting them.

I kinda want them back now =9


----------



## wero626 (Sep 23, 2009)

Omg Rick hahah that big flurry cat on his or her back is halariuos does she do that all the time?Thats good stuff hey how do you guys get your cats so big?My cat is small my friends have been telling me its because i havent got him nudered is the reason why he doesnt gain alot of wieght..I think its cool when cats are chubby!!!


----------



## Rick (Sep 23, 2009)

reptileman said:


> Omg Rick hahah that big flurry cat on his or her back is halariuos does she do that all the time?Thats good stuff hey how do you guys get your cats so big?My cat is small my friends have been telling me its because i havent got him nudered is the reason why he doesnt gain alot of wieght..I think its cool when cats are chubby!!!


My other cat is small. Just like people I guess, some bigger than others.


----------



## superfreak (Sep 23, 2009)

you over feed them  my one is neutered but hes huge anyway. as rick says, its just genetic variation.


----------



## Katnapper (Sep 23, 2009)

I agree with Rick that they all have their own bodily characteristics... with not as much to do with overfeeding as much as genetics and how greedy they are.

We have 6 cats.... and 1 is truly skinny, 2 are normal weight, 1 is a bit overweight, and 2 are fat. They all eat the same diet and free feed from a gravitational 10 pound feeder that they have access to 24/7.


----------

